# Ikea's glass house



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

went shopping with the wife the Ikea over the weekend and found a cool candle holder that I purchased for $7. As you can see, I installed a solar light on the glass house. The house is made from glass and steel. The solar light was $2.50 from Wal-Mart (I removed it from the post by twisting it off). 


The house, I call my rain house, is used by passengers awaiting their canal boat or nearby train. When it rains, they go inside. The figure is 6” so you can see the glass house scales out quite well for 7/8 scale, which is the scale I use. For small scales like 1:32, you might use it for a miniature greenhouse or something. It is 10.5” high, 5.5” inches each side. The solar light increases the height by another inch or so. The only modification made was to pull off the handle (it comes off just by pulling) and drilling a hole in the top for the solar lightbulb.

I've been moving it around, as you can see from the photos, trying to find the most suitable spot.

Dave V.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

That's very inventive Dave! Never thought of using a lantern this way ;-) 
With a little table and chairs it can also be functional as a little garden teahouse.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul, 
you can see the photos? 
I cant..im just seeing a jumble of code.. 

dave, 
can you try fixing your post? 
its quite messed up..right now photos arent visable.. 

thanks, 
Scot


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Hi Scot, 
I see a lot of code also (about seven lines of it) but after that 5 pictures show up...


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Paul and I can see the photos. I'll repost them again using a different technique if someone can advise me. I used to use the url in brackets method but the site changed to HTML coding, which is what I'm using


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Perhaps this works..


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I can see the latest pics now


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Yep, seems to work OK... 

It's this code (type it in the HTML mode when you write a post).


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

OK... codes don't show up... 

The posting of pictures was discussed several times on the Website and Forum Help and there are more ways to do it I guess 

This is the code I use (thank to Scott's posted picture with the code on that thread ;-) )


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm using alt instead of src; that's how it was initially explained to me; I'll try src instead


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

well, that didn't work


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Posted By SE18 on 09 Aug 2010 09:18 AM 
well, that didn't work 

That's strange! I did it the same way and they show up...

Somehow the pictures URL's are wrong. If you look at the Image Adress (right-click on the icons and for instance opening it in a new window) you see that the URL has become: http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...OXDhs4B7efCA/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=720/ry=480/”

Don't know why this happens... I have encountered the same problem once and it turned out I made a mistype in the code (a space on a place there should not be one). Perhaps a mistype or some sort in the code in this case also? 

Maybe there is an answer here: Website and Forum Help - Bugs & Testing: Photo figuring post 

I hope the picture bugs on MLS can be over soon somehow. Or at least a simpler way to post pics... Like an "insert picture" button would be great, if such a thing is possible. Like the one to make working links. 
Some of the Smileys don't work anymore also...


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm using host Shutterfly. I post on other sites and it always comes up. Right click on image and get properties. This is how it works with Mac; anyway, got to go catch the VRE train home now and check up on the man in the glass house, who's probably fried by now


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

photos are nice, code is not lol yeesh might want to redo the first post and clean it up! I dont think that can of mountain dew is to scale thou lol!


----------

